# Does the Canon Powershot SX410 IS have a spring loaded battery/memory card cover?



## BlurredBokeh (Aug 25, 2016)

Hi everyone!

Sorry if this question is a little strange, or if it has been answered before, but I was wondering if anyone would be able to tell me if the Canon Powershot SX410IS has a spring loaded battery cover (as in, one that opens automatically once moved out of the lock.

I recently gave the camera as a gift to a family member, and I noticed that the battery cover doesn't appear spring loaded, and requires manually being lifted once unlocked. I was just wondering if this was true to the camera's design, or whether it may have been a broken/disfunctional part on the camera. 

I figured I'd pitch the question to everyone here as it was a gift and I really want the gift to be perfect!

Once again, sorry if this question is vague or irrelevant, but I'd love some advice/help!

Thanks in advance!

Regards,
BlurredBokeh


----------

